# Two Series 2 single tuners with (Evaluation) lifetime



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have two Series 2 single tuners Tivos with Evaluation lifetime service for $60 each plus shipping. Of course, it must be understood that a 'Evaluation' for the 'service type' means that U don't have to pay a monthly fee, but Tivo could suspend the 'Evaluation' status and make U to start to pay at anytime. Some people have had Tivos for years without paying and others have had Tivo switch the status to open but needing payment. 

I talked to Tivo and they said that I could add them to my account and use them without charge, but they wouldn't change the 'evaluation' to 'lifetime'. 

I also have many full lifetime Tivos available too. None are HD.


----------



## Dimitri (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,
I picked up a DRT400 and messed up and let it get into guided setup which it could not get out of, it had full DVR capability but not from an input I could use(when doing scheduled recording), it HAD no option to change default input so I was trying to get to where I could change it, well I had to let it connect to get out of the setup, unplugging would not work, do you have any ideas? I looked into info online about em too late after the fact... arrgh.

It had a Sub status of unknown(if i remember right) and had not connected for years, now it wont record at all. Any ideas?
Thanks,
D


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, as U probably know, the Humaxes did not come with free basic tivo service, so unless your unit says 'evaluation' or 'lifetime' on the system info screen, U can only look at old recordings and do time slip recording. I have tried all kinds of different things trying to get back to being able to record, but nothing worked. U can only pay for service from Tivo now to get it to the point it can record again.


----------



## Dimitri (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for info, I messed up, I coulda probably switched stuff around to where i could use the input it was trying to use before(maybe the RGB or the cable itself?).

Bummed I did not image it before messing with it, darn fool Guided Setup, that is assinine that I could not just back out.. 
aaarrrrgh!


----------



## asianrecipes (May 20, 2011)

Thx for info . .


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Your humax might be valuable to someone that has a HUmax that already has lifetime, but the mother board is damaged. Then they could try and move the crypto chip from one mother board to another to save the 'lifetime'. I in fact just bought a humax yesterday that doesn't have lifetime just as a back up for my HUmax that does. Just in case it fails. I have heard that the transfer of the chip is difficult, but not impossible.


----------

